# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  The better tool for the job

## Terokai

Hey all, 

So I was wondering i have been toying around with cc3, dd3, and cd3 for a couple of months now but i can never seem to get my maps to be the quality that i want them to be. It seems that cc3 was intended for quick maps where as something like photoshop is used to make some really mind blowing maps. So what would the community suggest? Should I stick with cc3 or should i invest the time and learn photo shop to make the maps i really want to make?

Terokai

----------


## EricPoehlsen

It is possible to create really amazing maps, using CC3 especially with the right use of layer effects, but most of the great maps, published here, are not done with a single tool ... 

Like creating hand-drawn symbols, scanning them, transform them into PNGs, import them as symbolset for CC3 - create the map - postprocessing it in photoshop ...

----------


## Terokai

i did not know you could do that. time to go look for some tutorials...

----------

